# T/S



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a cust. that is going to change out a FG T/S unit. Of course they want to furnish it ( OK by me, I am still getting what I want to do the job). They had a Aqua Glass " Divani" picked out, but the reviews are not so hot. What is a good brand and model of a 5' soaker tub and walls, that will hold the finish?


----------

